

Tech entrepreneur/developer from NYC visiting the Bay Area - vic_nyc

I am a tech entrepreneur and web developer (Ruby/JS) currently visiting the Bay Area. I barely know anyone around here, so if anyone would like to meet up for a drink / chat I'd be very happy
======
tectonic
Hey there. Send me an email - <http://andrewcantino.com>

